# New here, anyone with hashimotos and hives?



## Dana615 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi there, I am new here and was looking to talk with some people that may have a similar situation as me as I currently feel discouraged with my health. 
I was diagnosed with Hasimotos about a year ago at age 21 and am on Armour Thyroid. I started out on Levothyroxine but switched as it wasnt helping, my numbers were off and I couldn't even stay awake to drive to and from work. When I found out I was hypothyroid my levels were one of the highest the doctor had ever seen, so I'm wondering how long it was going on before diagnosis. 
I also have had hives and swelling of the lips for almost two years now, and I take Allegra once a day, but recently that hasn't been enough and the allergist has bumped me up to twice a day. We have no idea what is causing the hives as I have no known allergies. The allergist says hives and hashimotos are linked so I was curious if anyone else had this? I don't like to over medicate myself and just wish that we could solve the root of the problem rather then continuing to up my dosages. I just over all feel discouraged. I'm still young and feel like with all my medical needs it isn't allowing me to fully enjoy my young life. Not to mention my numbers still aren't normal, and I'm still feeling symptoms but from what I understand it takes a while to figure out what the correct dosage is to make your TSH normal.
Sorry for the rant just looking for someone with a similar situation!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Did you have hives prior to beginning the Armour?

I had hives prior to being diagnosed with Graves disease. I had allergy testing and found out I was allergic to Almonds among other things and happened to be eating quite alot of almond candy and also drinking almond chocolate coffee.

I am only allergic to 3 things now, cat's dogs and dust so a huge improvement from most outdoor allergies, grass and several foods prior to my thyroid hormone treatment.


----------



## Dana615 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi! Thanks I like reading up as much as I can and forums seem to be filled with people facing similar problems. I did have hives prior to switching to Armour. I've actually had the hives issue longer then I had the diagnosis of Hashimotos. I just wish I didn't have to keep upping my dose of Allegra to stop them. Just seems eventually I'll keep having to up the dose. Thinking about seeing another allergist for a second opinion maybe...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you tested positive to anything?

I never expected to be allergic to almonds and can eat them today without issue. I always felt it was my out of control immune system.

How long has it been going on?


----------



## Dana615 (Dec 11, 2016)

No, the doctor says in order to test me I would have to get off of the Allegra for three days, but I can't because my lips will swell and then possibly my throat etc.


----------



## Dana615 (Dec 11, 2016)

The hives have been going on for about a year and a half or so


----------

